# Need Help



## m.iftikhar447 (Nov 13, 2016)

Can someone tell me about this complete process,Chemicals.
I have 2 pound clean mobile board keypads, and i want to recover gold myself.
and 1 thing more,
can we drop only gold with AR form mobile board keypads

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_H527kqkVA


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 13, 2016)

That is not AR process on that video but most likely cyanide leach. 
2 pounds of boards are quite small amount, gold is only plated there so not so much there anyway. I never did phone boards but I guess that you will likely recover less than 1g of gold from them.


----------



## Nuwaysolutions (Nov 15, 2016)

m.iftikhar447 said:


> Can someone tell me about this complete process,Chemicals.
> I have 2 pound clean mobile board keypads, and i want to recover gold myself.
> and 1 thing more,
> can we drop only gold with AR form mobile board keypads
> ...




A.R will put a lot of metals into solution. It is possible to drop only the gold from A.R using Sodium Metabisulfite. It will leave a very pure brown residue that you can fire assay. Assuming there is enough gold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickvc (Nov 15, 2016)

Nuwaysolutions said:


> m.iftikhar447 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone tell me about this complete process,Chemicals.
> ...




This is a case of a little knowledge been a dangerous thing, it's possible that using AR you can recover the gold but because of the many many contaminants the chances are it will be a very poor recovery and if al, the base metals are not dissolved you will not recover any gold, the chances are you will have tin somewhere in the mix which will steal some if not all of the gold if you do get it into solution.
Please do not offer guidance if you do not fully understand the processes, keep reading and learn, this isn't impossible just darn hard work to pick up.


----------



## m.iftikhar447 (Nov 17, 2016)

Nuwaysolutions said:


> m.iftikhar447 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone tell me about this complete process,Chemicals.
> ...




Thank you so much for your kind replys


----------



## m.iftikhar447 (Nov 17, 2016)

nickvc said:


> Nuwaysolutions said:
> 
> 
> > m.iftikhar447 said:
> ...




I'll try for my best. thanks a lot for your guide lines


----------



## m.iftikhar447 (Nov 17, 2016)

patnor1011 said:


> That is not AR process on that video but most likely cyanide leach.
> 2 pounds of boards are quite small amount, gold is only plated there so not so much there anyway. I never did phone boards but I guess that you will likely recover less than 1g of gold from them.




Sir can you tell me the complete way for cyanide leaching for such scrap.???


----------



## city0016 (Nov 17, 2016)

Please guys I need your help.my aqua Regia solution fumes so so fast when I add my gold foils and other gold particles.but am suspecting my nitric acid as my dealer told me its 98%.please tell me what to do to get a smooth gold recovery.I live in south Africa and its very difficult to get any assistant or books to read.here's my email [email protected]
I would really appreciate you quick response.

City.


----------



## nickvc (Nov 17, 2016)

City
You may find that by putting your foils in your beaker and then covering with HCl and then adding small increments of nitric you will avoid the mass of fumes plus by going slowly you will not have to worry about excess nitric when it comes to precipitating your gold.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 17, 2016)

city0016 said:


> am suspecting my nitric acid as my dealer told me its 98%.


City, 98% is considered "fuming" nitric acid. I would dilute it to around 70% with distilled water. It will be safer to work with and you won't lose as much to fumes.

Dave


----------



## Nuwaysolutions (Nov 17, 2016)

nickvc said:


> Nuwaysolutions said:
> 
> 
> > m.iftikhar447 said:
> ...




Yes you are correct if tin being one of the many metals A.R will put into solution is present it will precipitate your gold in AR. Like a stannous chloride test. It would be a poor recovery but only depending on the amount of tin if any. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## city0016 (Nov 17, 2016)

Guys thanks for the response ,
I have some dissolved particles I added urea to but no reaction then I went ahead to add SMB to it but my worry now is that the mud at the bottom is kind of a ash colour (instead of brown colour)and it pretty much, which I really doubt if there's any chance of gold in the ash mud.

CITY .


----------



## anachronism (Nov 17, 2016)

Some of the advice being given here, coupled with some of the assumptions being made are truly staggering.


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 17, 2016)

city0016, do not double post. Your posts will be read. I deleted your other post.

Göran


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 17, 2016)

Nuwaysolutions said:


> nickvc said:
> 
> 
> > Nuwaysolutions said:
> ...



Absolutely not. Where did you got that tin in AR will precipitate gold?


----------



## anachronism (Nov 17, 2016)

My thoughts exactly Pat. There's some real rubbish being posted lately. Too many assumptions based upon no facts, and blatant ignorance of what's really going on in the processes yet advice being given.

Surely when a question is posted, people should ask further information to clarify the true situation before given advice off the cuff. There's another thread going on where someone seems to think that by adding NaOH to an HCl solution that it automatically means the gold is dissolved and they have a pregnant solution because it's yellow. I'm open to being corrected here but I'm struggling to see it.


Jon


----------



## nickvc (Nov 17, 2016)

All that's going to happen with adding lye to HCl is to neutralise the acid and drop any metals held in solution, it's certainly not going to put gold into solution.
What's happening on the forum? We seem to be been invaded by complete idiots with absolutely no idea of chemistry or even worse recovery or refining.

PLEASE IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING OR IF YOU ARE GUESSING DO NOT POST ADVICE WITHOUT STATING SO!


----------



## jeneje (Nov 18, 2016)

I did not see any remarks about the OP doing any searches on the forum about how to use AR the correct way. There are many, many references throughout this site about adding HNO3 by the drop to your material and to shine a light through the solution to make sure the reaction has completely stopped before adding more. And if, the OP had done any research he/she would know that Urea is for the garden. 

I agree Nick, there has been some misinformation posted here but, it is what it is. :shock: 

Ken


----------



## anachronism (Nov 18, 2016)

Urea actually does have it's place albeit at a later stage in the skill set of refining. It's good for pH control which is required for some of the more advanced processes such as dropping three nines gold from a dirty solution. 

Don't discount it, and don't limit your thinking old friend.


----------



## jeneje (Nov 18, 2016)

anachronism said:


> Urea actually does have it's place albeit at a later stage in the skill set of refining. It's good for pH control which is required for some of the more advanced processes such as dropping three nines gold from a dirty solution.
> 
> Don't discount it, and don't limit your thinking old friend.


 :lol: I don't, actually I use it in some things I do but, for someone who (I assume) has very little experience in the recovery/refining of precious metals by the post made here, using Urea to neutralize an excessive AR solution could create other problems. 

I use the evaporation method myself but, it is old fashioned, compared to the Sulframic acid method which is now endorsed for use. 

As you know the best way to remove excess HNO3 is to not have any in the solution to begin with. Another is to put a gold button, more foils or gold powder into the solution to rid the solution of excess Nitric. 

All of this is general knowledge if a little research is done on the site. Anyway, it is time for bed. Goodnight everybody.

Ken


----------



## Geo (Dec 1, 2016)

I can't quite put my finger on whats missing from this thread. It could be the lack of admonishment about playing with dangerous chemicals and toxic solutions without studying on the proper use of the chemicals and disposal of the waste products. It could be the lack of standard advice of studying C.M. Hokes book "Refinement of Precious Metal Waste" with links found in FrugalRefiner's signature line. It could be the apparent easing of members insisting that new members should search the forum for answers before posting such mundane questions, especially since the OP has been a member for over three years now. I don't know. Sounds like a dangerous precedent to be following. I feel it is better to bluntly explain to the OP that the process in the youtube video can not be achieved by the techniques taught here without some serious time studying. These videos are just blatant advertising for proprietary chemicals and processes much like ishor and Shor International. Just my two cents worth.


----------

